# carvewright Q



## Tally (Jan 14, 2006)

this machine is very interesting. My question is can you carve one side of the wood and then flip it over and carve the other? How acurate are the cuts? By this I mean: will the cuts be symetrical or in the same place on each side of the wood? I watched the video of this machine and it looks awesome and has given me an idea to put some detailed carving in the projects i duplicate over and over. For those who have this machine, what are the pros and cons of it?
thanks for your time 
Tally


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tally

You may want to have a peek at the links below.

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/4784-chev-wall-plaque-2.html

http://www.routerforums.com/cnc-routing/

http://www.carvewright.com/forum/


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

I agree with Bj that the Carvewright forum is the best place to get the answers to your questions. I have one and am very pleased with it. It seems to be accurate to within a few thousandths and will easily do a two sided carving. Go to the Carvewright website and download the trial version of the software. You will see that you can rotate the board and place carvings on the bottom. The machine will carve the bottom first then ask you to flip the board and complete the top.


----------



## Tally (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks....I snooped around the forum a bit to try to get familiar with the product.....whoa boy. the video makes it sound oh so easy but I know better. I hate to join the forum without having the product and at least know a little about what I am trying to ask.

I did download the trial version of the software. SWEET!!!!!! I can see that there is a bit of a learning curve but I have used inkscape before which is a vector program which helped me understand this program a bit faster. Time will tell on that.

when you add a pattern from a file, the tool bar (at the bottom of tool bar) gives you "depth", "height", "angle" and "size".........does the "depth" mean that is how deep the bit will be cutting? I never change it from the default but it said .250 ,,, if I have a piece of wood that is 1/2" or .5 would that not mean that the bit is cutting (carving) half way thru?

Don't mean to be a pest or a "dumby" but you guys have helped me before and is the reason I keep visiting this site just to read.

Is Carvewright and the Sears brand the exact same unit I see guys posting on? Maybe Sears just handles the Carvewright unit?

thanks, Tally


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tally

The CW machine and the Sears are the same machine just diff.names, I think Sears is the controller of the machine or to say they set the prices.

"learning curve" = YES , Software,it took me 30 days to get it down and then I'm still learning something new every day..I use...
Play with the software and it will come to you in time....but nothing like using the machine..the software is just part of it and it's the easy part, most don't read the manual/user guide and it's must....
You will see many post by some that just got piss off and gave up and returned the machine, it's a new type of tool for most and it's takes time to get the hang of it. 

The norm depth is 1/4" by default and that works best for most of the items you will do.
You can push it to 1/2" but remember the bit is a pointed bit the norm (tapered) to a round point and it will jump up and down to the set depth that can be hard on the bit and it needs to jump up by a 1/2" and move over to the next cut that can be tricky , I have broke one bit but that was my error not getting the bit in the chuck right ( the manual thing again) ..

Play with the software and then play with it some more and then somemore then get the card out and get one. 
They are great machines and are just going to get better as time goes on.. Updates all the time and many tips on the CW forum....


Bj


----------



## Tally (Jan 14, 2006)

thanks...the more I read up on it and use the software trial version the more I like it. It looks perfect for my application :sold: (almost anyway)


----------

